# Shocking mug shots reveal the toll of drug addiction



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 26, 2011)

Those people look half dead.  They did a similar campaign to this one in my city for meth.  It has had a good impact.

Photos in link





> With disturbing before and after photos of drug users? faces, a new anti-drug campaign may succeed where others have failed, grabbing teens? attentions by appealing to their vanity.
> 
> The pairs of mug shots, which graphically display the damage drugs can do to the face, were collected by the sheriff?s office in Multnomah County, Ore.
> 
> ...


----------



## impersonal (Feb 26, 2011)

Another disinformation campaign that does not name the drugs that actually cause that, but instead pretend that all drugs do. But hey, you can boldly lie to people if it's for a good cause, right?

"Don't take X or LSD, look at what meth and heroin does to you!"
"Don't take cannabis, look at what crack cocaine does to you!"

Also this has been done hundreds of time before.


----------



## xboxlivegrl (Feb 26, 2011)

Yea I would say most if not all the pics are of meth addicts


----------



## Benzaiten (Feb 26, 2011)

But you have to admit, those images are way disturbing.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

I think it's a good idea, actually.

Because those pictures are so dramatic in such a little timeframe, it can actually make an impact.  Other drugs can have some of the same effects, it just takes longer.


----------



## Kojiro Ganryu Sasaki (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I think it's a good idea, actually.
> 
> Because those pictures are so dramatic in such a little timeframe, it can actually make an impact.  *Other drugs can have some of the same effects*, it just takes longer.



You mean alcohol and tobacco?


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

No, I mean all other drugs, including alcohol and tobacco.

Drugs other than meth.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> No, I mean all other drugs, including alcohol and tobacco.
> 
> Drugs other than meth.



It just takes a bit longer, eh. 'Cause I haven't seen any tobacco user looking like that, but perhaps I've been lucky.


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

>implying tobacco does not adversely affect appearance




Protip: smoking cigarettes does not make you prettier.

If you'd like me to educate you, I will.


----------



## Hinako (Feb 26, 2011)

Well, they all look disgusting.

I swear if I ever knew of a cocaine user within my group of friends, I'd probably kill them.




impersonal said:


> Another disinformation campaign that does not name the drugs that actually cause that, but instead pretend that all drugs do. But hey, you can boldly lie to people if it's for a good cause, right?
> 
> "Don't take X or LSD, look at what meth and heroin does to you!"
> "Don't take cannabis, look at what crack cocaine does to you!"
> ...


So, we shouldn't try to discourage people from destroying their bodies? We should just let them become junkies and die off in the middle of a street or something, even though they could be parents? Your apathy towards this shit is the reason we have a world of shit.




> It just takes a bit longer, eh. 'Cause I haven't seen any tobacco user looking like that, but perhaps I've been lucky.


I have a family member who looks like these drug users just from tobacco and alcohol. You are so clueless


----------



## little nin (Feb 26, 2011)

I think the people still look sexy


----------



## impersonal (Feb 26, 2011)

Hinako said:


> So, we shouldn't try to discourage people from destroying their bodies? We should just let them become junkies and die off in the middle of a street or something, even though they could be parents?


We should discourage people from doing Meth, because Meth causes that. We should discourage people from doing heroin and crack cocaine, 'cause they're not better. 

We should not mix that message up with all sorts of drugs, including LSD, cannabis, X, mushrooms, etc. because the effects are very different. We should, however, tell people the truth about these drugs as well, and about tobacco and alcohol.

Tell lies to people, and they won't trust you even regarding what's true. I know people who do drugs, and many of them have come to underestimate even the strongest ones. Why? Because they know full well that government publicity is full of lies.


Hinako said:


> I have a family member who looks like these drug users just from tobacco *and alcohol*.


I wrote *tobacco*. You seem to have trouble parsing sentences. Also note that this campaign is not against alcohol; targeting "drugs" means that most of the public will think alcohol can't do that. Not to mention the slideshow makes a clear point that we're talking about _illegal drugs_. What message do you think people get? _"Ooh, I better drink whisky, instead of smoking a joint."_ 



Hinako said:


> You are so clueless. Your apathy towards this shit is the reason we have a world of shit.


... Now that was constructive.


Also, here's an interesting idea: why not make similar slideshows about the dangers of obesity? Obesity (which is one form of substance abuse) is just as devastating for the body, lifestyle, and appearance of people as many drugs. In fact, many drugs are pretty innocuous compared to obesity. What do you say, Hinako?

The over-dramatization of drug use leads to underestimating other issues, and is counter-productive as far as drug use itself is concerned. It is clueless and the reason why we have a world of shit.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 26, 2011)

Article said:
			
		

> Faces that were normal — even attractive — in initial photos


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 26, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Another disinformation campaign that does not name the drugs that actually cause that, but instead pretend that all drugs do. But hey, you can boldly lie to people if it's for a good cause, right?
> 
> "Don't take X or LSD, look at what meth and heroin does to you!"
> "Don't take cannabis, look at what crack cocaine does to you!"
> ...



Honestly, though LSD is too much of a bad trip risk, and God, knows what they mix into X.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 26, 2011)

Hinako said:


> So, we shouldn't try to discourage people from destroying their bodies? We should just let them become junkies and die off in the middle of a street or something, even though they could be parents? Your apathy towards this shit is the reason we have a world of shit.



You dumbass, you could chainsmoke marihuana and not look like those guys.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 26, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> Honestly, though LSD is too much of a bad trip risk, and God, knows what they mix into X.



I'm not saying drugs are good. Just that authorities should stop pretending that all drugs are the same and that they will make you look like a meth addict. Because (a) this is a lie and (b) this is counterproductive.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 26, 2011)

impersonal said:


> I'm not saying drugs are good. Just stop pretending that all drugs are the same and that they will make you look like a meth addict. Because (a) this is a lie and (b) this is counterproductive.



Just sayin, X and LSD are not THAT harmless.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 26, 2011)

Yeah, sure. If I was to intervene in schools... I would first inform myself better about the exact dangers of each drug. But based on what I do know, I'd go for something like that:
* cannabis: impedes memory on the short term (few months), so bad for school & your future. Is known to increase risks of psychosis. Same dangers as tobacco, but the absence of a filter makes it often worse, on a per-joint basis.
* LSD: risk of bad trip. Can cause psychological trauma, permanent psychosis after a single bad trip. As with cannabis, causes you to "open your mind", which can result in people convinced of the most retarded things (we all know morons who claim to have discovered the true nature of the world after hallucinating a little).
* X: you don't know what's in there. Addictive.
* Meth: show pics. That should be convincing.
* Alcohol: risk of addiction. One of the few drugs (with Heroin) whose mere withdrawal can cause death.
* Tobacco: few immediate symptoms. Addictive. Very high risk in the long term. Also yellow teeth.

etc. There's enough to be said about drugs to discourage kids from taking them too lightly. Telling lies is not a good idea.


----------



## Hinako (Feb 26, 2011)

impersonal said:


> We should discourage people from doing Meth, because Meth causes that. We should discourage people from doing heroin and crack cocaine, 'cause they're not better.
> 
> We should not mix that message up with all sorts of drugs, including LSD, cannabis, X, mushrooms, etc. because the effects are very different. We should, however, tell people the truth about these drugs as well, and about tobacco and alcohol.
> 
> Tell lies to people, and they won't trust you even regarding what's true. I know people who do drugs, and many of them have come to underestimate even the strongest ones. Why? Because they know full well that government publicity is full of lies.


From the look of the article it looks like they are trying to show what meth, heroin or cocaine can do to people.It's the hard drugs they are focusing on here, I don't get why you are trying to paint this as the same old thing they do all the time even with weed, etc.

And why does the government get the bad end of the stick, you Europeans are suppose to love your government. 





> I wrote tobacco. You seem to have trouble parsing sentences. Also note that this campaign is not against alcohol.


They can't cover everything bad can they?





> ... Now that was constructive.


I admit, I got a bit emotional after I read your crappy post.




			
				Aokiji said:
			
		

> You dumbass, you could chainsmoke marihuana and not look like those guys.


Now did I say that weed could disfigure you greatly? No, but it can weaken your immune system making you more vulnerable to sickness, coughing and whatnot. Now take your flame elsewhere.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 26, 2011)

Hinako said:
			
		

> I admit, I got a bit emotional after I read your crappy post.


Why do I have to remind you that you threw a fit after you _failed to read my post properly_?


			
				Hinako (to Aokiji) said:
			
		

> Now take your flame elsewhere.


No comment.


----------



## Hinako (Feb 26, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Why do I have to remind you threw a fit after you _failed to read my post properly_?
> 
> No comment.


With your initial post, I had good reason to think that you thought drugs don't make people ugly and a total trainwreck.  You labeled it as not a good cause and felt that it was lie. Might as well photoshop disgusting photos. 


> Another disinformation campaign that does not name the drugs that actually cause that, but instead pretend that all drugs do. But hey, you can boldly lie to people if it's for a good cause, right?


----------



## Mael (Feb 26, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Another disinformation campaign that does not name the drugs that actually cause that, but instead pretend that all drugs do. But hey, you can boldly lie to people if it's for a good cause, right?
> 
> "Don't take X or LSD, look at what meth and heroin does to you!"
> "Don't take cannabis, look at what crack cocaine does to you!"
> ...



Pretty much this.

Weed =/= PCP
Mushrooms =/= Crack

It's a blanketed statement.  If they only specified, then it might work better.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 26, 2011)

Hinako said:


> Now did I say that weed could disfigure you greatly? No, but it can weaken your immune system making you more vulnerable to sickness, coughing and whatnot. Now take your flame elsewhere.



You don't know what the fuck you're talking about. 

And you implied that weed smoking could cause you to die on the street. :rofl


----------



## Jiraiya4Life (Feb 26, 2011)

Whoa, definitely Heroin addict.


----------



## soulnova (Feb 26, 2011)

Meth Addict after his lab apartment exploded:





> Authorities were notified of the fire shortly after 6 p.m., and Kingery was found a few minutes later by police on Claremont Avenue, about a half-mile from the apartment. Most of his clothing had been burned away, his hands and arms were severely burned and he was barefoot in the single-degree weather. When he was found, Kingery was standing beside the street screaming in pain.




Yep, that should be enough.


----------



## Hinako (Feb 26, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> And you implied that weed smoking could cause you to die on the street. :rofl


Like hell I did.You just thought that so you could fulfill your silly little fantasy.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 26, 2011)

Hinako said:
			
		

> With your initial post, I had good reason to think that you thought drugs don't make people ugly and a total trainwreck. You labeled it as not a good cause and felt that it was lie. Might as well photoshop disgusting photos.


I wrote black on white that some drugs do that and others don't. You might want to start reading the posts you're responding to.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> No, I mean all other drugs, including alcohol and tobacco.
> 
> Drugs other than meth.



Alcohol and Tobacco have an exponentially higher death toll yearly than all other drugs combined, but you won't see any government funded campaigns against them.


----------



## Mael (Feb 26, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> Alcohol and Tobacco have an exponentially higher death toll yearly than all other drugs combined, but you won't see any government funded campaigns against them.



Because they're legal and given disclaimers based upon *personal responsibility*, genius.


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 26, 2011)

Hinako said:


> Like hell I did.You just thought that so you could fulfill your silly little fantasy.





Hinako said:


> So, we shouldn't try to discourage people from destroying their bodies? We should just let them become junkies and die off in the middle of a street or something, even though they could be parents? Your apathy towards this shit is the reason we have a world of shit.





Pilaf said:


> Alcohol and Tobacco have an exponentially higher death toll yearly than all other drugs combined, but you won't see any government funded campaigns against them.



Yeah, umm, thats because everyone and their mother uses them.


----------



## Hinako (Feb 26, 2011)

impersonal said:


> I wrote black on white that some drugs do that and others don't. You might want to start reading the posts you're responding to.





> concrete evidence of damage that can occur within months from using meth, heroin or cocaine.


The focus  from the DVD is on 3 drugs: meth,coke, and heorin not all drugs. It's pretty straightforward from the article. Although other drugs can do other things they chose to focus on three. You might want to actually read the orginal article from the site.


----------



## impersonal (Feb 26, 2011)

Hinako said:


> The focus  from the DVD is on 3 drugs: meth,coke, and heorin not all drugs. It's pretty straightforward from the article. Although other drugs can do other things they chose to focus on three. You might want to actually read the orginal article from the site.






> “The video is trying to tap into something that is important to young people,” Mooney says. “It’s less abstract than telling someone they’ll get lung cancer many years down the line. This is something you can actually see right now.”



More importantly, the mugshots make no mention of which drugs are concerned. Also, snorting cocaine doesn't do that to you (again, not that it's bad), although crack does.

Finally, I'm still waiting for an apology regarding that tantrum you threw about tobacco causing facial damage.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2011)

Mael said:


> Because they're legal and given disclaimers based upon *personal responsibility*, genius.



How did you know I rank at genius level? I've never shared my IQ test scores on NF. It's literally true, though, so I can't take it as an insult regardless of your intention.

Yes, they're legal. As all drugs should be. But I find it hypocritical that the people who tell kids how "drugs" are bad often use dangerous drugs themselves. Don't you find that an odd contradiction?



Aokiji said:


> Yeah, umm, thats because everyone and their mother uses them.



What's your point? If everyone and their mother drank paint thinner recreation ally, would it be any less dangerous?


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 26, 2011)

Pilaf said:


> What's your point? If everyone and their mother drank paint thinner recreation ally, would it be any less dangerous?



My point is, the more a drug is used, the more people will die from it. 

It's sort of like thinking German Shepherd's are the most dangerous dog breed in Germany because they lead the dog attack statistic, when the reason is that they are pretty much the most common dog breed. 

If Cocain and heroin were to be used as commonly as tobacco and alcohol, guess which death toll would be the highest. :ho


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2011)

Aokiji said:


> My point is, the more a drug is used, the more people will die from it.
> 
> It's sort of like thinking German Shepherd's are the most dangerous dog breed in Germany because they lead the dog attack statistic, when the reason is that they are pretty much the most common dog breed.
> 
> If Cocain and heroin were to be used as commonly as tobacco and alcohol, guess which death toll would be the highest. :ho



By legalizing, regulating and taxing drugs, their use actually goes way down. See Portugal's Drug Laws and their history for a true mind expanding experience.


----------



## Hinako (Feb 26, 2011)

impersonal said:


> More importantly, the mugshots make no mention of which drugs are concerned. Also, snorting cocaine doesn't do that to you (again, not that it's bad), although crack does.
> 
> Finally, I'm still waiting for an apology regarding that tantrum you threw about tobacco causing facial damage.


Trying to save face? So silly, admit defeat.



You won't get that apology because tobacco does cause facial damage as smoking it ages the skin and chewing tobacco can cause throat or jaw cancer and a few other things. I thought you at least had the knowledge of this.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 26, 2011)

Eh.  Weed is fine.  You're outright insane if you think legalized amphetamines are a good idea though


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2011)

The Space Cowboy said:


> Eh.  Weed is fine.  You're outright insane if you think legalized amphetamines are a good idea though



Are you defending the current war on drugs? Do you feel it's had an overall net positive or negative effect on our society?


----------



## On and On (Feb 26, 2011)

Hinako said:


> Well, they all look disgusting.
> 
> I swear if I ever knew of a cocaine user within my group of friends, I'd probably kill them.



Buahaha there's probably one and you don't know 

Ever get a nosebleed from taking the high road?


----------



## kazuri (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> Other drugs can have some of the same effects, it just takes longer.



Really? *Some* other drugs have some of the effects? Well, that means demonizing all drugs is ok!

It takes almost NO effort for them to say "some drugs". Because they chose not to, they are acting deviously by knowingly being misleading, therefor, it is propaganda. No if ands or buts.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2011)

Ending drug prohibition will be one of the greatest steps forward to any and all civilized nations. It won't end our drug problem, but it will end our drug gang violence problem, which kills more people than drugs do and wastes so many tax dollars on unwarranted prison sentences for nonviolent drug use.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 26, 2011)

Seriously this look like a scare tactic campaign without much fact behind it.  Is this all from the drugs they say it's from?  Somehow I doubt it.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2011)

If you want to see a truly ugly sight, look what apathy and ignorance can do to a human's soul.


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 26, 2011)

What soul?


----------



## Vei (Feb 26, 2011)

Disturbing.


----------



## Xion (Feb 26, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Another disinformation campaign that does not name the drugs that actually cause that, but instead pretend that all drugs do. But hey, you can boldly lie to people if it's for a good cause, right?
> 
> "Don't take X or LSD, look at what meth and heroin does to you!"
> "Don't take cannabis, look at what crack cocaine does to you!"
> ...



It's more than that.

Even the "scary" drugs that do have health risks with use will not turn a person into something like that after a few usages. In fact, it's an amalgamation of aging, drug abuse, stress, other health problems, poor hygiene, and poverty that likely lead to those outcomes.

To suggest that drugs alone do that is ludicrous. Most drugs have so little direct effect on physical appearance as to be irrelevant. Even meth probably has to be smoked pretty consistently before it begins to really affect one's oral cavity and features. Smoking always brings some bad health effects, but seldom (I would say never) do drugs alone lead to such outcomes and to blatantly try to scare people into believing this bullshit is pure propaganda.

Scary how many people believe this bullshit though.


----------



## Koi (Feb 26, 2011)

God damn.  It's hard to believe a lot of those are the same person.


----------



## Xion (Feb 26, 2011)

Koi said:


> God damn.  It's hard to believe a lot of those are the same person.



I would also bet a shiny dollar (they're not that shiny lol) that they cherry pick the photos when people look their worse during a bad case of eczema or when they got caught after a night of drunken debauchery.

Correlation is not causation either. Plus photoshopping is always possible and has happened before.

Combined with the obvious truth that there are basically no drugs that wreck your physical appearance with very casual recreational usage, leads me to believe this is utter bullshit.


----------



## Yakari Kaiya Nicometo (Feb 26, 2011)

Why does the first one favor my mom so much?


----------



## Mintaka (Feb 26, 2011)

Xion said:


> Scary how many people believe this bullshit though.


BUT LOOK AT TEH SCARY PHOTOZ OF TEH DRUG ADDICTZ!111  EETZ SO SCAREH.......I MAY NEVER SNIFF GLUE AGAIN!!1111


----------



## KizaruTachio (Feb 26, 2011)

Mael said:


> Pretty much this.
> 
> Weed =/= *PCP*Mushrooms =/= Crack
> 
> It's a blanketed statement.  If they only specified, then it might work better.



WOW that is not true, I had to do a report on pcp and when people are under the influnece of that drug they do the craziest thing, pcp is one of the riskiest drugs out there. I could post proof if you want.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 26, 2011)

Tokoyami said:


> What soul?



The bio-mechanical bodies that work together to produce what we call our personality and imagination. "Soul" is a conveniently borrowed archaic term that can be re defined in this way.


----------



## Xion (Feb 26, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> WOW that is not true, I had to do a report on pcp and when people are under the influnece of that drug they do the craziest thing, pcp is one of the riskiest drugs out there. I could post proof if you want.



Yeah angel dust is one of the more dangerous hallucinogenic drugs due to some rather extreme cases of self-mutilation in particular which have reportedly happened. Haven't heard of that so much on LSD or MDMA (outside of urban legends and propaganda) and certainly not shrooms or mescaline.

But it's not really a constant. I'd say it's the vast minority who use it who end up self-mutilating compared to other drugs.

The only drug class that I would never ever recommend someone try under any circumstances are the _Solanacaea_ class, the nightshades. Those act more akin to poisons, have a very low LD50, cause delirium that lasts days, have no recreational value, and act in a deadly fashion as extremely dangerous tropane alkaloids.

I also wouldn't advise people to experiment too much with research chemicals due to the lack of adequate studies on them and due to carcinogenic and other risks (despite this many use them legally for an alternative high, thank you government) as well as aerosol huffing for obviously deadly reasons.



impersonal said:


> * Alcohol: risk of addiction. One of the few drugs (with Heroin) whose mere withdrawal can cause death.



That's true too.

To my knowledge, any drug that works on the GABA receptors (or MORs in the cases of opioids) and acts as a depressant is a drug that can kill through withdrawal alone. That is true whether it is alcohol, benzodiazepines, barbiturates, or opioids. The key is not using in regard to frequency and dosage to the extent the body builds up a dependence. That class of withdrawal is the only type I know of that can cause death through withdrawal alone (body can go into seizures).


----------



## Adonis (Feb 26, 2011)

In defense of heroin/cocaine abuse:



In offense against alcohol/tobacco abuse:

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Amrun (Feb 26, 2011)

kazuri said:


> Really? *Some* other drugs have some of the effects? Well, that means demonizing all drugs is ok!
> 
> It takes almost NO effort for them to say "some drugs". Because they chose not to, they are acting deviously by knowingly being misleading, therefor, it is propaganda. No if ands or buts.




I never said they should lie to the kids.  Ugh.

Of course they shouldn't.  I don't really see the problem with using mostly meth pictures, though.  I think the timeframes will impact the kids more.


----------



## Xion (Feb 26, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I never said they should lie to the kids.  Ugh.
> 
> Of course they shouldn't.  I don't really see the problem with using mostly meth pictures, though.  I think the timeframes will impact the kids more.



The main problem I see with that is that eventually kids find out they are being lied to and misled and when they do they will resent those who do the lying and that might lead to further distrust of authority and "experts" which of course creates the opposite of the desired effect.

Honesty can work surprisingly well, but sadly that is not a government policy, pushing agendas is no matter what the cost.


----------



## kazuri (Feb 27, 2011)

Amrun said:


> I never said they should lie to the kids.  Ugh.
> 
> Of course they shouldn't.  I don't really see the problem with using mostly meth pictures, though.  I think the timeframes will impact the kids more.



They are using very specific pictures from very specific drugs, and just saying "drugs". Why do you think they shouldn't put "some" in front of "drugs"? You know damn good and well they know not all drugs do that, and are trying to be misleading to young impressionable minds.


----------



## Le Pirate (Feb 27, 2011)

Because Mary Jane obviously does this to you.


----------



## Xerces (Feb 27, 2011)

The failures of society right there. We need to isolate them from the rest of the gene pool.


----------



## Garfield (Feb 27, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Another disinformation campaign that does not name the drugs that actually cause that, but instead pretend that all drugs do. But hey, you can boldly lie to people if it's for a good cause, right?
> 
> "Don't take X or LSD, look at what meth and heroin does to you!"
> "Don't take cannabis, look at what crack cocaine does to you!"
> ...


Thing is, most people don't understand the difference and that knife cuts both ways. Better to cut it on the right side.
What I mean is, that if you don't say something huge, even though it's really inaccurate, most people just don't pay attention.
It's like choosing from two evils. Would you rather first go on a nearly fruitless campaign of trying to educate people with how to think rationally or do something that at least creates an incremental change?
keep in mind that we're talking about quickfixes...


----------



## Escargon (Feb 27, 2011)

*They showed up some pics of meth guys in Sweden but said it was also caused by alcohol and ciggs.

The second photos reminds me of me after playing WoW all night some times ago.*


----------



## Punpun (Feb 27, 2011)

Some are better after than before. One Other simply aged.. Most were already in a sad state even before taking drugs..

Do a true campaign advertising the effect.. Not some mugshot that means nothing.


----------



## Adonis (Feb 27, 2011)

The whole "Lie w/ good intentions vs truth" dilemma would make more sense if we weren't talking about substances that were toxic in general. How do you oversell the bad effects of drugs?


----------



## Hinako (Feb 27, 2011)

The Comedian said:


> Buahaha there's probably one and you don't know
> 
> Ever get a nosebleed from taking the high road?


If that was the case, then most likely that friend was never a close friend in my view. I've known people who abuse coke, weed, meth, and I always stay away from the coke users, cause I will most likely beat the crap of them if they're near me.  Coke is dangerous.


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 27, 2011)

Adonis said:


> The whole "Lie w/ good intentions vs truth" dilemma would make more sense if we weren't talking about substances that were toxic in general. How do you oversell the bad effects of drugs?



Like this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2FZgErvNTE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## santanico (Feb 27, 2011)

Poor idiots.


----------



## Xion (Feb 27, 2011)

Adonis said:


> The whole "Lie w/ good intentions vs truth" dilemma would make more sense if we weren't talking about substances that were toxic in general. How do you oversell the bad effects of drugs?



Not all drugs are toxic in general though. I mean one can nitpick, especially when it comes to smoking. But then again so much society does has toxic qualities to it. Tanning, eating fast food, etc. It's about balancing recreation and enjoyment with health and quality-of-life.


----------



## gabies (Feb 27, 2011)

why is weed being brought up in this argument


----------



## Miss Fortune (Feb 27, 2011)

They either have sores on their faces or really crappily drawn on eyebrows.

Great way to lose weight, though!


----------



## ninjaneko (Feb 27, 2011)

Those photos are horrifying.


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 8, 2011)

Take your AA meetings and shove them. Straight Edge is the one and only anti drug. All else is false witness.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Jun 8, 2011)

Stay away from drugs kids


----------



## tinhamodic (Jun 8, 2011)

Says a junkie looking at the pictures, "Meh, photoshopped!"


----------



## Gasshu Beru! (Jun 8, 2011)

Eh, I have absolutely no business doing any of this crap. It smells bad, and in the case of alcohol, tastes even worse. I'd rather be creative and feel good without "assistance." Some of my classmates at college urged me to try shrooms for better surreal results in my art. I disagree because it would be more of the shrooms talking than I.

Of course, I don't quite care who does this stuff. Just don't force it on me or demonize me because I don't follow. Simple as that!


----------



## peachandbetty (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh dear God. Why on earth would they DO SUCH A THING?

Not once buy TWO women with fricken drawn on squiggles for eyebrows!


----------



## neko-sennin (Jun 8, 2011)

impersonal said:


> Another disinformation campaign that does not name the drugs that actually cause that, but instead pretend that all drugs do. But hey, you can boldly lie to people if it's for a good cause, right?
> 
> "Don't take X or LSD, look at what meth and heroin does to you!"
> "Don't take cannabis, look at what crack cocaine does to you!"
> ...





> showing them concrete evidence of damage that can occur within months from using *meth*, *heroin* or *cocaine*.



Sounds to me like this guy's playing it straight. I lived for 6 years in Northern Oregon, which is a large tract of Meth Country-- hell, the house kitty-corner across the street from my old place got busted as a meth lab-- and I can tell you that when it comes to that shit, the timeframe is hardly, if at all, an exaggeration. In rather less than a year, most methheads reach a level of physical devastation, that they can't hide it from anybody anymore. 

Just a pity more of these campaigns can't be more honest about which substances they're presenting. Back in Oregon, most of these mugs specifically said METH in big letters. There was also the "meth-mouth" dental photo campaign that was also mortifying.



impersonal said:


> It just takes a bit longer, eh. 'Cause I haven't seen any tobacco user looking like that, but perhaps I've been lucky.



Maybe not so much on the outside, but on the inside, their cardiovascular system will be a wreck, a blackened shadow of what it was before they started smoking. Smoking is like playing Russian Roulette with a combination lock of your genes, and the only thing you can "unlock" is cancer. It takes a lot of individual mutations to turn a lung cell cancerous, more than the average lung cell could typically survive, but nicotine has the side effect of prolonging cell life in spite of genetic damage.

And both heavy drinking and smoking can physically age a person beyond their years.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow how incredibly shocking.

I am shocked.

I am in a state of shock over here.


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 8, 2011)

Pretty much all of these people (the toothless ones with horrible blemishes on their faces) smoked meth or crack.  Heroin doesn't have a lot of physical displays other than being really skinny.  And those are completely different drugs than LSD, MDMA(uncut) and cannabis.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Jun 8, 2011)

Damn, some of those pics are only months apart too.  That's horrifying.


----------



## Subarashii (Jun 8, 2011)

peachandbetty said:


> Not once buy TWO women with fricken drawn on squiggles for eyebrows!



Lulz, that was the bigger offense here :rofl


----------



## jeremy01 (Jul 29, 2011)

A very good  news report on KTLA Channel 5. This is a drug that needs to come off the street.


----------



## Romanticide (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't think it's surprising, everyone knows if you do certain drugs you'll look like a zombie. But not all drugs to that to you. Some people, like cancer patients take medical marijuana or something similar so they can get an appetite, but people who don't take it don't look like that.  That's what Meth and Cocaine, and other ones do to you. And it's your own choice if you're addicted, unless your mom did that shit while you were in her womb and it gets in your system from the start.


----------



## Yasha (Jul 29, 2011)

I don't know those people, but I got a little emotional seeing those pictures.

Anti-drug campaign should make good use of them. It'd be more effective than showing a silly skull on the poster I think.


----------



## Xion (Jul 29, 2011)

It's all propaganda either way. Drug usage doesn't do that to people. Chronic abuse and dependence does in addition to poor hygiene.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Jul 29, 2011)

Well duh, the only way you're going to transform into Gollum from drugs in a few months is if you slam that shit hardcore.


----------



## Synn (Jul 30, 2011)

Disturbing pics.


----------



## Dandy Elegance (Jul 30, 2011)

Thought the fifth one was O.J. Simpson for a second.


----------



## Fojos (Jul 30, 2011)

Hinako said:


> Now did I say that weed could disfigure you greatly? No, but it can weaken your immune system making you more vulnerable to sickness, coughing and whatnot. Now take your flame elsewhere.



Marijuana doesn't weaken your immune system, if you're not informed, don't post about the subject. You're obviously very ignorant to what marijuana actually does. 

Seriously, think about it a little, do you really think they'd allow ill people to use marijuana instead of other medicine if it weakened the immune system? Don't be ridiculous.


----------



## Distance (Jul 30, 2011)

So what's the moral of the story children?


----------



## Psycho (Jul 30, 2011)

Amrun said:


> No, I mean all other drugs, including alcohol and tobacco.
> 
> Drugs other than meth.



i wonder if you're misinformed because people don't try to inform you or because you're dumb

most of those are meth addicts, i think i noticed 1 girl that probably had a coke problem; addiction and constant use of different drugs causes different results, cocaine addicts get thin and anemic, heroin addicts get oily skin and lose muscle mass, alcoholics tend to gain weight and there has never been a registered case of ecstasy or LSD dependence or damage caused by such

proper information about drugs saves lives, try going after it


----------



## Saufsoldat (Jul 30, 2011)

Do people even realize that this thread was bumped by an adbot?


----------



## Punpun (Jul 30, 2011)

CAN YA EAT BETTER THAN ME SAUF. NO YOU CAN'T.


----------



## Pilaf (Jul 30, 2011)

Distance said:


> So what's the moral of the story children?



Grownups are full of shit and lie no matter what side they choose.


----------

